# ??'s on a trade 1187 for 9mm



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

Any thoughs here would help. A friend of mine asked if I would be interested in bis Remington 11-87 (20g.) Knowing I dont have a huntable shotgun. No biggie, and be would like my 9mm Astra A100 with high capacity clips (2). That is my only handgun and I got a great deal of $200 for it. Im just not a 9mm fan and could swing either way. If this 1187 was a 12g I wouldn't be asking here for advice. Ive never owned or shot one either. Can yo find coyote loads for it. Or am I looking at birds and rabbits? Please give some feedback.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i'm pretty sure you can get buckshot in 20 guage i know you can get it in 410 you might try a quick search on cabelas website


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You can get some pretty decent loads for the 20 gauge. While not as readily available I have found Federal Magna Shok for mine. Pretty nice stuff but pricey !


----------

